# Biscayne Manor 2013



## drez (Oct 19, 2012)

2013 Props
Just some quick pics of some of the props im working on for this year. i am bouncing around from prop to prop but hopefully i will have this weekend to really make some progress. Any input is welcome as i am a "rookie" haunter and this will be my first real yard haunt (last year was fun but not really a "haunt" per say) !! stay tuned.

first is my first ever attempt a corpse. He will be in a coffin in the corner of the grave yard.



















next is my ground breaker. the head and arm are not complete as you can tell but i was just trying to dial in the motion.



















and last but not least my first attempt at working with foam. Nothing compared to the works of art ive seen here but once i frame it and finish it up i think it should do for this season.










more to come soon!!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Well Drez, for a first-timer, you certainly have the knack! Great job. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd say you are on your way to a mighty fine haunt!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow - nice start on your haunt for this year. Nice job on the corpsing. Can't wait to the the groundbreaker completed. I have a shiatzu machine and I'm liking what you are doing with that. Keep up the good work!


----------



## drez (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you all. hopefully this weekend i can make some progress and have more to post.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Ooh - it's still "gooey"!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Your props are looking great, Drez. Looking forward to seeing the progress on your ground breaker.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice! Love the Corpse and the Groundbreaker looks like it's gonna be pretty awesome. Gotta love the shiatsu!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Killer corpse. I have yet to try that technique but want to get into that next year. I purchased six skellies this year from costco and they need some detailing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You did a beautiful job with the corpsing.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

That's a great start! I am jealous of the shiatsu... I've been looking for one for , well years now! There are none around here 

Anyways, I can't wait to see how the grabber turns out!


----------



## drez (Oct 19, 2012)

MrGrimm said:


> That's a great start! I am jealous of the shiatsu... I've been looking for one for , well years now! There are none around here
> 
> Anyways, I can't wait to see how the grabber turns out!


i have searched all over too and finally broke down and got one off ebay. it was 18 dollars shipped so it wasn't that bad but not the deals some members are finding locally.

thank you all for the kind words. I stopped by my local dollar tree and they put out their halloween stuff. was able to grab a lot of creepy cloth which was one thing i have been waiting for.


----------



## Sofaman (Sep 30, 2012)

*Love your corpsing*

How did you do that corpsing? Nice work! What is you method? Latex?


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Great start so far. Can't wait to see the finished props.


----------



## drez (Oct 19, 2012)

Sofaman said:


> How did you do that corpsing? Nice work! What is you method? Latex?


i used the plastic and heat gun method. real easy to do and has a good effect once its all painted up.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Really great job on the corpsing!! And your foam work looks great also, wouldn't have known it was your first time.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Awesome. I love the stone plaque; the font, the aging, very nice.


----------



## Dragonomine (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd love to see that finished groundbreaker!


----------



## drez (Oct 19, 2012)

Dragonomine said:


> I'd love to see that finished groundbreaker!


i havent updated this post in a little while due to some schedule conflicts however wednesday i should start running the lights to the yard and putting a few things out THEN finishing up the ground breaker and other props.


----------



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

*Burp*

I should have been more careful while surfing the forum. Just burped up my goat cheese salad. Nice corpsification.


----------



## drez (Oct 19, 2012)

*Biscayne Manor*

still setting things up and tweaking things but why not give you guys (and girls) a little peek........ Comments are welcome even though the pictures and video is not great.

graveyard
5218A5AD-2313-4FF7-8498-B667029E7AFA-3395-0000033911E94203_zpsb31fbb6d.jpg Photo by fmejido | Photobucket

grave yard pt 2
F805392C-7919-45A4-B9A4-DB35AE1FEBC3-3395-000003391A325AAD_zps7273debf.jpg Photo by fmejido | Photobucket

zombie containment area
B7ACB096-B196-4BAB-9485-3519699CF78A-3395-000003392A4AF8A1_zpsc6ee41cc.jpg Photo by fmejido | Photobucket

quick walkthrough
http://i592.photobucket.com/albums/tt7/fmejido/C436B2D9-55B7-4E2E-8DB7-09DCC5723A98-3395-0000033A3AFB57A2_zps660ba42c.mp4


----------



## drez (Oct 19, 2012)

a few more pics

B715DA03-82E3-4B31-8919-9E1E6815DC75-5826-0000040212A9D253_zps943a1d11.jpg Photo by fmejido | Photobucket
5FC4EEC8-CCAF-4E7B-A445-3E162061E312-5826-000004022CFCF79E_zps90e29461.jpg Photo by fmejido | Photobucket
60EEB59D-5CF1-4026-A37E-EC1A7B4E3795-5826-0000040234F611F6_zps5ff39ef0.jpg Photo by fmejido | Photobucket
80A50AE8-5851-4608-839B-A09AD03EE5C6-5826-000004023F643815_zpsa05b3eef.jpg Photo by fmejido | Photobucket
36791AA7-2EAB-444D-B17A-5B34AB8D9B99-5826-000004024747F64A_zps668fb3da.jpg Photo by fmejido | Photobucket


----------



## drez (Oct 19, 2012)

2C716333-91DD-4365-A4B0-7F2DD73C7A98-5826-00000402545D5332_zps80504ee7.jpg Photo by fmejido | Photobucket


----------

